# Shooting high left - Solved



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

I am so excited! I was able to make some technique modifications based on a past post, thanks to some expert advice. I also found out what my major problem was: I tied my band too high on my frame! It doesn't do any good to make a line down the middle of the band if it's not centered properly on the frame :nono: . So rather than using the line I drew, I started to use the groove that is on my Seal Sniper and wouldn't you know it, that made everything line up. Granted, this isn't the prettiest grouping, but it's good for me at 10 meters. Now that my slingshot is finally tuned, I believe I can move on and get down to some serious practice. Thanks again to everyone for their help.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad you found the solution to your problems.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JeffH (May 21, 2016)

This latest one anyway, I think I've worked through 8 problems thus far. A lot more to learn than I previously thought.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well done!!!


----------

